# NFL Sunday ticket Half-season offer on D*



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Half-season NFLST+free Superfan $179

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=900044


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

As part of the above offer, existing ST subscribers can get the remaining SuperFan package for $69:

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=900045


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Dmon4u said:


> As part of the above offer, existing ST subscribers can get the remaining SuperFan package for $69:
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=900045


See my post for free offer...
Quote: Remaining Weeks Offer Add NFL Sunday Ticket® to your base package for only $179 (3 pay option of $59.67 available). Act now and we will add SuperFan® at no additional cost.

If you already have S/T and want to add Superfan, Then it will cost you...otherwise if you want to add both Sunday ticket and Superfan, it's 179 with
free Superfan


----------



## sn9ke_eyes (Sep 4, 2002)

If they offer this, why can't I get a half-season refund ?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

sn9ke_eyes said:


> If they offer this, why can't I get a half-season refund ?


Uh, because you watched half the season already (or at least you had the opportunity to watch half the season already, even if you didn't watch all of the games so far, etc.)


----------



## sn9ke_eyes (Sep 4, 2002)

bdowell said:


> Uh, because you watched half the season already (or at least you had the opportunity to watch half the season already, even if you didn't watch all of the games so far, etc.)


Right but since I haven't finished paying for the full season, why can't I cancel now and just be charged the $179 for the season so far ?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

sn9ke_eyes said:


> Right but since I haven't finished paying for the full season, why can't I cancel now and just be charged the $179 for the season so far ?


Because you can't cancel any sports packages once you sign up for them. They are non-refundable once you sign up for them and especially once the season starts.

If you were able to cancel the packages, a good many of the people that signed up for the NASCAR Hotpass package this season would have cancelled for sure (and I'm most definitely not renewing for next season as it seemed to be not enough value for the price even with several improvements made throughout the year).

In the case of Sunday Ticket, if you could cancel and get a refund at any point (even if it's the half-way mark), you'd have a bunch of people that looked at the football schedule, skipped either the first half of the season or the later half of the season and and only paid half-price for the package. I know you can do the second half of the season with this offer, but that offer is more designed to suck people into subscribing for the next season (which will happen automatically if people don't cancel in advance and stop the auto-renewals).


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

I see this as an enticement to get subscribers back or new subscribers.

In years past, DTV has offered a special where you received the last 4-5 weeks this year for paying the following years fee in advance. 

Either way, sports packages are non-refundable although you can ask for credits!


----------

